# What's your favorite sex toy/accessory?



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so what's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use by yourself?

What's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use with your partner?

And finally, whats your all time favorite sexual item that you wouldnt want to live without? This can be anything, toys, movies, whips, whatever floats your boat...

Me personally would be my *We Vibe II*

Its amazing and you can use it by yourself AND can where it while having sex.... just make sure you have ALOT of lube lolol :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## rick_bachman (Jan 27, 2010)

Personal: Fave sex toy? My computer - and the Internet! 

With Partner: My Chastity Belt - with my wife holding the key.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I may be asking a dumb question but what is a flogger? Im not sure if ive heard of that one before?


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

OOOOOh gotcha, yea i have a couple of those but i just call them my whips


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

What is a spreader bar?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Does my H's genitalia count as a sex toy?
Favorite item would be the rope that he ties me up with to do "naughty" things.


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Wll, I sure like the thought of your or {anyone's) legs spread wide.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

yea speading only 23" isnt that far..... how much does the adjustables go for? sounds like fun. 

I think another cool "toy" would be getting a pole that you screw into your ceiling. 

Has anyone tried one of these before? Ive wanted to get one but scared it would like not my sturdy or whatever.. hahah good times


----------



## metalmama (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so what's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use by yourself?
Hitachi magic wand. Wouldn't want to live with out it.

What's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use with your partner? Double our Pleasure couples toy. Works every time

And finally, whats your all time favorite sexual item that you wouldnt want to live without? This can be anything, toys, movies, whips, whatever floats your boat...Hitachi wand, lube


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

SweetiepieMI said:


> Ok so what's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use by yourself?
> 
> What's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use with your partner?
> 
> And finally, whats your all time favorite sexual item that you wouldnt want to live without? This can be anything, toys, movies, whips, whatever floats your boat...


Right now, my favorite toy for myself is from a company called Njoy. They make a product called the "Pfun" plug and it's designed for me to hit the prostate. The thing is amazing for the pleasure it can bring. Can bring myself to a hands free orgasm that leaves me stunned by the intensity.

Favorite with my spouse? She's not into toys too much (wish she was), so that's a tough one. The one we use together, which is seldom, is her strap-on harness and dildo.


----------



## loo99car (Feb 2, 2010)

Question for SweetiepieMI;

how good is the We Vibe II? compared to a 'standard' vibrator, we use an Omax vibrator and somtimes use the Durex Vibrating rings...even on ones finger they are fun.
The We Vibe II seems expensive at approx £77 sterling.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

The We Vibe II is DEFINITELY worth the money. I generally have a hard time reaching the big "O", but I can everytime with it. And it's byfar the most intense orgasim I've ever had. There is 9 different vibration modes (if you buy it, the 3rd one is the best in my opinion) 

My hubs said the same thing about the money, but its sooo worth it. You can get them brand new in stores around here for like $115- but you can buy them online new for like $80. I bought mine from an ebay store and got it would like $85 shipped. Plus the cool thing about it is it comes with a carger, so no more batteries :smthumbup:

Me being someone who has never been able to reach climax with a standard vibe, I would say DEFINITELY buy it!!!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup:

Plus it was the first toy that you can wear while having sex. I guess its the way its shaped that makes it possible.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

p.s. the vibrations are SOO much better than the durex. We first started with trying to use those, but the vibration is so much more intense with the We Vibe II


----------



## tifnjuh (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok so what's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use by yourself?

Personally I love my CyberSkin Vibrating Perfect Ass. It is amazing!

My wife loves her clone a willy of my penis, and also loves all her rabbit vibes she said she can not choose which is best

What's your favorite sex toy/accessories to use with your partner?

My wife and I love role play so our costumes and sex games would have to be our favorite.

Myself I could not live with out Vaseline! Don't get me wrong my male mastabators are great and all these different lubes are just fine but I prefer Vaseline and my right hand.:smthumbup:

Sex toys are just so amazing for anyone. We swear by them, I believe they can help and lack of sex relationship. My wife and I started doing reviews on sex toys, sex toy parties, now we own our own online sex store. So sex toys is our passion


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

tifnjuh said:


> My wife and I started doing reviews on sex toys, sex toy parties, now we own our own online sex store. So sex toys is our passion


You guys have your own online store eh? Well then I think that its safe to say you should be giving your friends over at talkaboutmarriage.com a discount :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

hahah


----------



## loo99car (Feb 2, 2010)

Another Question for SweetiepieMI;

any recommendations on Lubes etc, havent used any but there is quite an array of them out there i.e. warming etc.
(sounds like they will be usefull for the We-Vibe 2 ordered for Valentines day), thanks for the recomendation :smthumbup:


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

loo99car try AstroGlide lube, I LOVE this stuff its AMAZING! and washes right off with water, its not sticky its very slippery but not too slippery
fav toy: vibrating gel 6" dildo but I usually do not need a toy
my hand and lube is just fine 
fav toy with partner: smaller 5" dildo so he can play with me and I LOVE that


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

loo99car said:


> Another Question for SweetiepieMI;
> 
> any recommendations on Lubes etc, havent used any but there is quite an array of them out there i.e. warming etc.
> (sounds like they will be usefull for the We-Vibe 2 ordered for Valentines day), thanks for the recomendation :smthumbup:



:smthumbup: Your wife is going to thank you believe me... hehe

Anyways as far as lubes go, we are pretty basic we use the ky intense warming lube. 
But there was this one kind-- i cant quite remember the name of it-- it was something along the lines of "Excite Womens -- something something" -- ill have to check when i get home, but that stuff is CRAZY intense. It starts off feeling like ice, then it warms up and makes your super sensitive :smthumbup: 

Anywho, ill have to get back to you on the actual name of it, but have fun with the We Vibe  and like isaid before, i would use setting number 3 starting out, its byfar the BEST


----------



## magic52 (Feb 5, 2010)

I only have one sex toy and it is a Rabbit vibrator, think that is the name. I love it. Want to get some different ones though.

What is the cyber something perfect ass? My fiance wants a big ass to ****, so if it is for men and worth it maybe he needs that for Valentines!!!


----------



## loo99car (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks/Response to SweetiepieMI;
The Wee Vibe II is really good and its stays in place + setting 3 is a hit:smthumbup:. We did find that it takes over a little due its technical nature i.e. trying to change settings in-situ but its couple feature make it a hit. :smthumbup:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

We use lube on her for use with my hand. She thought it was unbelievable climaxing quickly repeatedly. I had read that a large portion of the clitoris is unexposed and runs under the labia and can be stimulated by masaging more of the entire region as well as on the clitoral tip itself. If you google clitoris you can find diagrams. I believe this may explain why some of the more powerful vibes have such a profound effect as they vigorously stimulate the exposed clit and what is underneath. 

My wife is still shy about me using toys on her even though she finally admittedt that she had been using a toy alone that had been in a drawer (which i had believed to have been unused) 

I was considering tying her up, giving her a massage then goingn to work on her orally and then start with the vibe. Someone on this board suggested this. Any ideas if this is a good one or advice.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no Fave toy, men get cheated I think! 

But, we love the combination dildo/vibrator toy we got about a year ago. It was called the "Panther" and it has a silicone dildo that has vbarious rotations/pulsations + thrusting and rabbit-esque vibe attached. It drives her mad. And I selfishly love to have my member in "other" areas while we use it on her!


----------

